# Wall Street Shetlands



## ROSEMILL FARM (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Guys!

Does anyone have a phone number or an E-mail address for Wall Street shetlands

thanks,

Sarah


----------



## strass (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll PM Jacque's number to you.


----------

